# Banking - The Family Fight is over



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

According to the "Portugal Resident" things might be settling down at Banco Espírito Santo (BES) after a stormy time and consequent loss of depositors and investor confidence as Vítor Bento, the current president of SIBS (Multibanco) is all set to take over.

ATM boss to take over as chairman of BES | Portugal Resident


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

ATM boss to take over as chairman of BES | Portugal Resident[/QUOTE]

Hmmm

Maybe so but he wasn't in time to stop the Holy Spirit shaking the Euro when they missed repyment this week.

Renewed Eurozone crisis fears as Portuguese bank misses repayments | Daily Currency News


----------

